#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Free Udemy course on After Effects!

## Shana

*Try a totally free course on After effects!*
This course includes,

Working With Layers Adding Basic Effects And Adjustments Manipulating Your Footage Adding Titles And Graphics Masking Parenting and Animation How To Review And Export Your Finished Work How to use Adobe Dynamic Link to work on footage between Premiere Pro and After Effects




> Grab your chance here

----------

